# 457 visa processing



## nmrohith (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi all,
I am new to this thread. I am an indian Nationality. Pls help me and share your expreiences. I got offer from perth based employer. Already they have engaged Migration agent for my 457 visa. my time line is as follows:
17th June-457 visa applied online.
19th June-Medicals (Xrays) done and results received online.
19th June-Employer Nomination Approved.
24th June Medicals Finalised.
Afterthat, still online it is showing in process only. But today i received mail from my agent stating that the case officer is started security checking. What does it mean? Is it police verification? Still how long it will take for the visa? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi nmrohith, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you search through the forum for this sponsorship you'll find several posts that can help you. We didn't come in through that visa so I can't give you any personal experience. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Bozone1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Nmrohith,

I going through the same process as you (457). Application submitted 2nd Dec, 6th Dec Employer sponsorship approved. Medicals couriered 4th Dec to Sydney. Waiting next steps. However December is summer holiday time in Australia, we may get some feedback by Christmas, otherwise early in the the New Year.
Good luck


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi nmrohith, 

We've just had our visa 457 granted and as it's close to xmas they were very quick. we only had to have our medicals done and show proof of a health insurance in place but there wasn't anything on security etc. I know the conditions had changed and because of that we had to retract and then re-submit the visas in again but it was mainly to do with the wordings in my OH's contract and the only new stipulation that had been added to the visa which affected us was the health plan. It may be worth going onto the Immiggration website and checking the new changes etc.

Xx Satty


----------



## Bozone1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Update
Visa granted Dec 18 09


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Bozone1 said:


> Update
> Visa granted Dec 18 09


Congrats :clap2:
xx Satty


----------

